# Custom Breyer horses?



## horseluvva4ever

*Hello all, *

*I was wondering if anybody would talk with me about Breyers and Customs?*

*So far i have almost 100 in all sizes. Lol*
*Maybe about 20 in Traditional.*

*Anyway here are some custom's i have made (Mostly Breyer, Schleich, And My little pony. haha)*


*If you want to see more art and stuff by me.*
*http://www.horseluvva4ever.deviantart.com*



*Custom painted Schleich.*











*Custom Mare and Foal Set.*











*Custom Mare from Set Seprately Shown in different Angles.*


















*Blue Roan Custom Schleich, Rearing.*
*(has to be repainted due to flaws near the mane, My niece decided to pick away the paint.)*


















*Safari Model Horse, Dapple Grey, Painted custom to a Bay Pintoloosa.*




















*Grey Pintoloosa Schleich Custom*











*Custom horse for a friend, Portrait of Kona Gold.*


















*Custom Safari Model horse.*
*(Also has to be repainted thanks to my niece)*









*Sorry about the long post with all of the pictures D:*


----------



## horseluvva4ever

Does anybody know where to buy the Alida and Elidor Unicorn Breyer set?


----------



## paintluver

Those are amazing! Do you take orders?


----------



## horseluvva4ever

I might. I have to see if my parents will let me :/


----------



## TinRoses

a couple of my guys that I've done. They're all resin or custom breyers (most for sale):











































[img[http://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac116/oktobyerveritas/delta01.png[/img]
[img[http://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac116/oktobyerveritas/delta.png[/img]


----------



## horseluvva4ever

Wow those are amazing Tinroses!


----------



## draftrider

Hey this is fun! I do custom Breyers- I do mostly Fantasy and Decorators though. =) I am going to dig up some photos. I didn't know anyone else on the board made them.


----------



## draftrider

First one is a trad scale Indian Pony. Seams sanded, logo removed, woodgrain finish. 

Second one is the Trad scale Marabella mold. She is in Wedgwood blue, with gloss on the points

Third is a SM saddlebred, in blue woodgrain


----------



## horseluvva4ever

Draftrider, Those are awesome! 8D


----------



## horseluvva4ever

Here are some i finished within the last two weeks!








This one is my personal favorite!


And then









This one is one for my best friend of her horse.
I did not make the tack it was random tack i found for model horses xD


----------

